# Tarapoto Male or Female?



## ocruz (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey there.
Can anyone tell me if this guy/gal is a male or female please?
I believe this is supposed to be from the inibico line. I was just wondering sex mate to look for.

Thank You


IMG_3309 by Orlando Cruz, on Flickr
IMG_3315 by Orlando Cruz, on Flickr
IMG_3314 by Orlando Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## sminarski (Oct 21, 2014)

Age of the frog?


----------



## ocruz (Sep 13, 2016)

I think its a little over a year old.

Thanks
Orlando


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

From the 2nd pic I would vote for male.


----------



## ocruz (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you thats what I was thinking. I want to try find him a mate at the next expo. I read that the inibico and the UE lines are the same so hopefully that helps my chances.

Thanks
Orlando


----------

